# VFM 22 inch Full HD IPS LED TV for Desktop PC & General TV viewing



## sandynator (Feb 6, 2015)

Guys is there any good VFM 22 inch Full HD IPS LED TV *with picture in picture features so that I can access PC on half screen & kido can watch TV simultaneously on other half *

I guess I'm not asking for more.. 
Investing on new PC so this thought just came to my mind.
Moreover may require another TV in next 2 yrs so thinking of getting it if it comes under 12k. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 7, 2015)

Got my answer.....
Had totally forgot that I can connect any HD set top box to HD compliant monitors......
Mods may delete this threads.
Sorry!


----------

